# Licking The Blanket



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello all:
My Pookie-Bear has recently taken on the behavior of licking my comforter. He doesn't stay on one spot necessarily, but he'll sniff around before finding a spot he likes. He will continue to lick for about a minute, then go about doing what cats *normally* do. Occasionally I will tell him to stop and motion him away, but he'll come right back and start licking again.

Has anyone seen this before? Anyone know why he may be doing this? It seems to have started out of nowhere.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If he's got Siamese in him, a lot of them like to lick (or even eat) wool blankets. Maybe you spilt something on the comforter, like coffee? food? Could be any number of things.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

catloverami said:


> If he's got Siamese in him, a lot of them like to lick (or even eat) wool blankets. Maybe you spilt something on the comforter, like coffee? food? Could be any number of things.


Well, that explains the fasination my aunt's Snowshoe cat has with my wool blanket...


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

My cat Bodhi does that with several blankets I use in the winter. It seems to have a calming effect on him. Sometimes he will stand there and kneed it to...purring really loud while he does it. He seems to do it more with blankets that have a texture similar to animal fur.


----------



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

my cat will suck on my blankets like it was a nipple. she is full grown but i let her do it. she will hiss and scrach otherwise.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there! My kitty does the same thing. We were talking about it here http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/139498-chiquis-chews-fleece-blanket-not-really-sure-what-do.html

Hugs! :wink


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

My Treize also licks his blankets. He does that from time to time and it lasts for 5 minutes. Usually he licks the blankets he uses the most (the ones with more fur on them).


----------

